# Лечение пчелиным ядом и грыжа L5-S1



## Нафаня (15 Авг 2011)

Здравствуйте! Спасибо Вам за такой хороший сайт.Хочу поделиться и своей историей-может и мой опыт кому то поможет.
Спина начала побаливать лет 5 назад- 2 раза были прострелы-парализовывало на пару недель а потом отходило.В прошлом апреле начались серезные проблемы-адские не прекращающиеся боли в левой ноге и пояснице-ни ходить,не лежать,вставать могла только согнувшись.Обезбаливающие довавли нулевой эффект-что потом я их даже не принимала.
Положили в больницу-МРТ-большая грыжа L5-S1-зажат нерв.(размер мне не сказали и снимки не дали) Врачи сказали сразу операция,если не операция,то вряд ли скоро встану- очень долго и больно.В этой больнице я нагяделась на больных,которые после этой операции прихдоили 2 и 3 раз с такими же болями  и опять резать.

Я решила пусть долго и больно,но я сама смогу себя вылечить.Мне помогли пчелы-нашли человека,который ими лечит-он ставил на область грыжи и вдоль позвоночника по 10-12 укусов за раз каждый 2 день в течении 2 месяцев.Так же я составила комплекс ЛФК и делаю 3 раза в день.Из обезбаливающих принимала Найз 1 таблетку- остальную боль терпела.Принимаю так же комплекс глюкозамин с хондротином,льняное масло и таблетки иммунал.

Сейчас август- боли почти прошли-ногу иногда тянет,но не значительно,хожу прямо,сила и мобильность постепенно возвращается.Пока не работаю и хожу в бассейн.
Я знаю,что путь к выздоровлению еще долгий,но я верю в способность человеческого тела самовосстанавливаться.

Если у кого есть возможность-попробуйте лечение пчелиными укусами-поверьте-хуже не будет.


----------

